# Form 80 Do you currently have citizenship from any country?



## jbilal23 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi members,

Can somebody tell me the exact way to answer question 7 of Form 80 (Do you currently have citizenship from any country?). I have a citzenship of Pakistan only since birth? What should I answer here?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

jbilal23 said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Can somebody tell me the exact way to answer question 7 of Form 80 (Do you currently have citizenship from any country?). I have a citzenship of Pakistan only since birth? What should I answer here?


You need to mention Pakistan my friend. Thats it, quite simple.

Good luck.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------

